# Terrapin Skiffs new DragonFly Side Console Version



## iMacattack

*Re: Terrapin Skiffs new DragonFly Side Console Ver*

Great post! Thanks for putting it in the correct section! If you would please add the following info. This allows potential customers get in contact with the manufacture quickly...

Cheers



> Business Name
> Business Contact Person for this sale
> Address
> Phone Number
> Email address
> Website (if applicable)


----------



## CaptDaveSutton

*Re: Terrapin Skiffs new DragonFly Side Console Ver*

Contact info for Terrapin Skiffs is as follows..

www.TerrapinSkiffs.com

Capt. Dave Sutton V.P.
www.OnTheFlatsCharters.com
[email protected]
18721 SW 294 Terrace
Homestead, Fl. 33030
305-248-6126
Ashley Cornelius Sales Mgr
305-299-1429


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: Terrapin Skiffs new DragonFly Side Console Ver*

Thanks!


----------



## CaptDaveSutton

*Re: Terrapin Skiffs new DragonFly Side Console Ver*

Here are a couple more shots of the DragonFly Side Console Version in Action.


















“The skiff performs much better than I could ever imagine” reports Rick, a well known tackle representative company owner. Rick rep’s top shelf products like G. Loomis throughout the state of Florida and after a weekend of fishing the tiller and side console versions of the DragonFly a smile greeted me as he returned the boat. “The stability of the skiff is astounding” Rick said as he returned from Flamingo on Sunday, “this boat poles like a dream and tracks just incredible and all in less than four inches of water. You guy’s have a real hit here. All you need to do is get the public out for a ride and they will be sold.” When I asked him how much was the fuel bill for two and a half days fishing Flamingo his reply was “$12.50 total. 

Not too shabby
/me


----------



## CaptDaveSutton

*Re: Terrapin Skiffs new DragonFly Side Console Ver*

The concept and goal of our original design, which came from a wood plug I made (pictured below) and re-made four times, and its building process were to create a shallow water boat that performed well enough to be used as a guide boat. This means holding a guide and two anglers while still only floating in less than 6 inches of water. This goal has been fulfilled. The stability of the DragonFly Skiff will astound you even the first time you board her at the dock and as you head out you will experience the ride of a well designed, very well finished and very well made skiff capable of running a two foot chop in complete safety. These points in themselves put the DragonFly in a class of its own when talking about ultra-shallow micro skiffs. 









One of the obstacles we overcame as a boat builder was staying at the price point we wanted. We wanted to build a top quality skiff for a reasonable price that a working man could afford. This was realized with the DragonFly Tiller Model selling for $16,995.00. This includes the boat, 15 HP. Yamaha Two Stroke and Continental Trailer Package fully rigged and ready for fishing. 

The other obstacle we overcame was to build a skiff that would ride very well in a chop, be a dry ride and pole in very shallow water without using materials and building processes that would drive our cost out of the ball park. It was mandatory for us to achieve this goal due to the other options that exist in this industry. Most boats I tested were either not stable enough to guide out of, too expensive, too wet, or just not finished to the standards and requirements that we as guides demand for our not only our businesses but our clients as well. 
/me


----------

